#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-16
<njin> pedro_, hola, esto sabe tocar bolas...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_BMnwIbWJw
<zeus> arvaro: estas ?
<arvaro> zeus si
<zeus> arvaro: en el EL te pagan el alojamiento ?
<pedro_> zeus: a ni uno
<pedro_> zeus: hasta pal dia gnome pagamos todo, son muy cagados
<zeus> pedro_: chaaa la vola
<zeus> pedro_: weon yo me acabo de enterar y no por que me avisaran
<pedro_> zeus: creo que ha estado super 'buena' la comunicacion de los organizadores
<pedro_> zeus: supiste que el jueves en la mañana no hay charlas?
<pedro_> corrieron ese bloque para el Sabado
<zeus> pedro_: sip eso cache
<zeus> pedro_: la razon ?
<zeus> pedro_: y cachai la razon ?
<pedro_> priv
<zeus> arvaro: no te pagan alojamiento no?
<zeus> arvaro: te avisaron que no te iban a pagar el alojamiento?
<arvaro> zeus
<arvaro> me llego el mail automatico
<arvaro> de la cuestion donde postulamos y nada mas
<arvaro> he mandado mil preguntas y no me pescan
<zeus> arvaro: te informo que no te pagan el alojamiento
<arvaro> pero se extra oficialmente que te dan la entrada y comida :(
<arvaro> zeus muy penga este año
<zeus> arvaro: la cagaron en mala :/
<farias> Nosotros supimos "extraoficialmente por un organizador" que no nos van a pescar con la estadía a los expositores.
<sortega> Hola a tod@s
<arvaro> hola sortega
<arvaro> zeus farias a mi lo que me da lata es que nadie "humano" me ha informado nada
<sortega> como estas arvaro ?
<arvaro> solo la respuesta automatica de lo de las charlas
<sortega> dramas con el EL?
<arvaro> sortega aqui reclamando contra la organizacion rara del EL
<pedro_> vayan al Dia GNOME, van a tener Pilsen
<arvaro> sortega no es drama es lata no mas, malos los canales de informacion uno se entera por el lado de todo
<arvaro> esa es la actitud pedro_
<sortega> pedro_, +1000000
<pedro_> nuestro barman zeus estara a cargo de la Pilsen
<sortega> pedro_, yo llevo a la hermana de mi amigo, aun te quiere conocer cc arvaro  xD
<pedro_> sortega: ahi le presentamos al Ale, el tiene experiencia con esas 'personas'
<arvaro> jajajaja
<farias> arvaro: nosotros estábamos conversando los valores de sponsor, estábamos valorando la estadía y nos responden que hotelería no cuenta ya que no le pagarán a nadie la estadía, cuek! Así supimos lo de la estadía.
<sortega> wtf
<kamusin> cuenten el cahuin
<sortega> yo pienso que gastaron muchos recursos $$$$ en traer a personas de afuera
<sortega> encuentro que 4 invitados extranjeros es mucho
<arvaro> sortega la verdad me da igual, mi problema es con que no lo comuniquen oficialmente, estamos todos averiguando por otros lados
<sortega> arvaro, eso tambien llama la atención, a ratos se dejan aparecer
<arvaro> aunque en un momento pense, que si es la pura entrada gratis ... no dar la charla y andar mas relajado
<sortega> los de la organización
<arvaro> ojala salga bueno todo
<sortega> y si armamos nuestro propio evento con mujerzuelas y juegos de azar?
<arvaro> +1
<kamusin> yo les dije voten por la serena!
<kamusin> :P
<sortega> yo no voto :-( xD
<kamusin> despues podrás
<sortega> otro que me llamo la atención
<sortega> es que programaron charlas en paralelo al gnome day y blender conference
<arvaro> sortega si una lata
<farias> eso es porque no habrán charlas el jueves en la mañana, otra vez, extraoficialmente
<arvaro> y el de la fefa es taller y lo pusieron en sala :S
<sortega> lo del jueves en la mañana ya es oficial
<sortega> en el programa no salen charlas para la mañana
<kamusin> #wena
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-17
<kamusin> buen dia
<kamusin> buenas pedro_ arvaro
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<kamusin> buenas c3959
<c3959> como va kamusin
<kamusin> ;)
<c3959> que buena! :-)
<c3959> buu ayer me lei el cahuin del EL muy tarde... como las 19 cuando volvi al pc xd
<c3959> arvaro: como va la gente que ayudara? hay manos?
<arvaro> c3959 los de siempre
<c3959> pero ya esta bien con los que estan, alcanza pa el evento
<c3959> arvaro ^
<arvaro> c3959 mmm la verdad no, osea tendre q estar yo y fefa como siempre plantados todo el dia ahi
<sortega> wenas arvaro c3959 kamusin pedro_ zeus
<kamusin> olas
<arvaro> holanda
<sortega> como estan?
<c3959> el dia sabado igual va esta el stand?
<sortega> el silencio lo dice xD
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> hola sortega
<pedro_> wenaw ena
<pedro_> el sabado stand? derrepente fuera del dia gnome?
<pedro_> pq hay encuentro linux el sabado tambien
<sortega> pedro_, que onda?? cuenta la copucha xD
<pedro_> nah pos eso
<pedro_> el encuentro linux es el dia sabado tambien
<sortega> quieren tener el stand ese dia tambien?
<pedro_> asi que si queremos poner stand lo podriamos tener fuera del dia gnome
<pedro_> no, digo por si acaso no mas
<pedro_> porque andabna preguntando si ibamos atener un stand ese dia
<sortega> okaa
<kamusin> haha
<sortega> tengo una pregunta tecnica, estoy usando actualmente 12.10 beta 2, cuando salga 12.10 oficialmente tengo que hacer algo, actualizar masivamente
<sortega> mejor instalación limpia
<sortega> o algo por el estilo?
<c3959> sortega: si tienes usando una beta
<c3959> no creo que tengas demsiada informacion sensible en el sistema
<c3959> asi que mejor parte desde cero con instalacion completa respaldando lo que sea necesario :-)
<c3959> a todo esto... que grandes novedades trae esta 12.10?
<pedro_> sortega: no, no necesitas hacer una reinstalacion
<pedro_> con un upgrade deberias quedar ok
<sortega> c3959, mayor integracion con las redes sociales
<sortega> el tema de Unity Preview
<sortega> pedro_, filete graicas
<sortega> gracias*
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> nos vemos
<c3959> buu yo pensaba que ahora si venia con posavasos
<arvaro> c3959 no trae??? que decepción
<c3959> arvaro: sipes! sin posavasos... desde la x.06 que vienen en proyecto xd
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-18
<pedro_> Raring Ringtail
<pedro_> 13.04
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> wenas
<pedro_> hoy se viene 12.10
<c3959> pedro_: que se viene?
<c3959> pff fail mio
<pedro_> ubuntu 12.10 hoy se lanza
<c3959> lo vi primero como "12:10" (como hoy a eso del medio dia xd)
<c3959> luego asocie que era el lanzamiento
<pedro_> que salga el gnome remix tb :-)
<c3959> ahahah
<arvaro> que alguien diga algo en la pagina
<arvaro> de facebook
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> quien hace social media aquí?
<pedro_> el que este disponible
<JHOSMAN> ahh entiendo...
<arvaro> JHOSMAN facebook comunitario
<JHOSMAN> chebere chebere
<JHOSMAN> en UCO son varios :P pero soy el qye mas le mete mano jeje
<arvaro> el facebook de ubuntu colombia es envidiable, siempre publican algo
<arvaro> derrepente dan ganas de clonarlo
<JHOSMAN> :P jajaja
<JHOSMAN> pero ustedes tienes grupo verdad?
<[|HuGO|]> hola buenas
<JHOSMAN> Hugo!
<[|HuGO|]> JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> el único perfil q nos falta por validar es el Twitter @ubuntuco
<JHOSMAN> por q Facebook y G+ ya son validados o reconocidos por las redes sociales como Oficiales
<arvaro> JHOSMAN si tenemos grupo, pero gente 100% comprometida es muy muy poca
<arvaro> y como hicieron eso JHOSMAN ?
<JHOSMAN> debo salir a clase en la tarde o noche regreso por aquí :P
<JHOSMAN> salu2
<arvaro> chau
<c3959> pedro_: el dia gnome es el sabado 27 solamente, cierto?
<pedro_> c3959: si, solo el dia sabado, vas a ir ?
<c3959> pedro_ tengo las ganas de poder llegar
<c3959> hasta que hora es ma o menos?
<c3959> (ese dia me tiro de voluntario en el examen :-P)
<c3959> ups la 1325 vuelvo mas tarde, me respondes pedro_ :-)
<rokowan> Hola muchachos....
<rokowan> s/chos/ch\{o,a\}s/
<njin> lol...http://www.ubuntu.com/
<njin> holas Chile
<rokowan> dudes, estoy buscando un Ing en Operaciones que sea seco en Linux y que sepa de SQL (básico, está bien)... si a alguien le interesa o si saben de alguien: http://www.simple.cl/jobs/ops/index.html
<rokowan> sorry por el "spam"... pero pensé que en este grupo puedo conseguir a alguien :-)
<JHOSMAN> Regresé! :P quien me había preguntado algo esta mañana?
<pedro_> rokowan: tiralo a la lista
<rokowan> pedro_ ok! gracias
<rokowan> voy aprovechar la excusa para retomar mis andanzas con Ubuntu...
<rokowan> nos vemos
<JHOSMAN> =P
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-19
<pedro_> kiubole
<sortega> wenas arvaro c3959 pedro_
<c3959> hola sortega
<sortega> como estas?
<c3959> sortega: con frio! estos dias esta muy raros
<c3959> el otro dia no ma como 29 grados
<sortega> tipico de stgo
<sortega> xD
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> tipico chileno!
<sortega> jajajajajaja
#ubuntu-cl 2013-10-17
<pedro_> hola c3959
<pedro_> que tal?
<pedro_> hola cauros
#ubuntu-cl 2017-10-16
<nescrofius>  Hola gente, tengo una consulta, quiero instalar un cliente de irc en Ubuntu, que se llama Relay, aquí les dejo el link de Youtube donde está, el punto es que no lo puedo instalar, aun siguiendo las instrucciones que viene en la carpeta que descargué, Si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar, desde ya Muchas Gracias. El link de Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE55-MvcBw4&t=38s y el link de descarga en Github
<nescrofius> : https://github.com/agronick/Relay
